# nickname for my boyfriend



## lazybeagle

I’m English and my boyfriend I am madly in love with is Polish. What are some cute names that I can call him in Polish?


----------



## zaffy

'Skarbie' and 'kochanie' are the safest options.


----------



## Silene Sierra

I definitely agree. These two words sound always pretty good. When it comes to others, it depends because not everyone likes such names as "Misiaczku" which sounds a little bit funny for most people, however some couples use it.


----------



## zaffy

Silene Sierra said:


> "Misiaczku" which sounds a little bit funny for most people,


And it might imply an overweight person.


----------



## Silene Sierra

Indeed, "misiaczek" brings an animal to your mind  But it may be used for anybody, actually, not only an overweight person. There are also other names like: "Słonko" which I use for my cat  or "Kwiatuszku" which is used for women. Also "Księżniczko" for a very cute woman. However, most of them seem to be a little bit childish while "Skarbie" and "Kochanie" don't. I think the worst word for a woman (for me, actually) I've ever heard is "Myszko" - you know, the mouse  Still some men think it is a cute name  I can't understand why.


----------



## jasio

I'd say any of these names above - and many more - could or could not be appropriate depending on the tone of voice, intention, emotions behind, etc. Some of them may have certain connotations (for example calling an overweight woman 'kwiatuszku' or 'motylku' could be taken as a sneer). On the other hand, I know couples in which men called their spouses "gruba" ('fat') and couples in which the women called their spouses alike (or even worse). But it's the language to communicate within the couple, not with the outside world, so if both partners like or accept the word, it's no-one else's business to judge whether it's "correct" or not. 

Never the less, the words proposed by @zaffy seem to be a safe choice indeed and a good starting point. Even though I personally did not use them nor even liked them, because they are cliches and you can hear them in virtually any movie. But, as I mentioned, it's a very personal topic.


----------



## Silene Sierra

"Duży miś" was used in a Polish comedy series "Miodowe lata" for a fat man, the main character 
Then his wife won in horse racing by betting on the horse named "Duży miś"


----------



## lazybeagle

Ha


zaffy said:


> And it might imply an overweight person.


 ha


----------



## lazybeagle

I find it really hard to pronounce Polish words. Are there any cute nicknames for his name? His name is Marek.


----------



## zaffy

lazybeagle said:


> I find it really hard to pronounce Polish words. Are there any cute nicknames for his name? His name is Marek.


"Mareczek". When you address him, you say "Mareczku". For example, "Mareczku, kocham cię."


----------



## jasio

lazybeagle said:


> I find it really hard to pronounce Polish words.


In that case writing the correct pronunciation in IPA (which you may not be familiar with either) or using English spelling could be useful (in fact, quite approximate in case of the latter).



zaffy said:


> "Mareczek".


Mah-reh-check



zaffy said:


> When you address him, you say "Mareczku". For example, "Mareczku, kocham cię."


Mah-rech-koo, k-oh-hah-m ch-eh. 



zaffy said:


> 'Skarbie'


scar-byeh



zaffy said:


> 'kochanie'


k-oh-hah-nyeh


----------



## rotan

If your boyfriend is Polish, why not just ask him
And if you claim you're having trouble pronouncing Polish words, he's 90% sure to correct you anyway, simply in order to actually know what you're trying to say
I don't get this question unless it's meant to be some kind of a surprise


----------

